# Ich seh den Wald vor Bäumen nicht mehr :-(



## JamesDean (3. Okt 2005)

Also ich habe mich jetzt schon mit diversen faq und anleitungen auseinandergesetzt. ich brächte man ein paar tips zum klassendesign und ein paar codeschnipsel. also angenommen ich hab ne tabelle in einer datenbank mit drei spalten zum Beispiel:
ID NAME VORNAME

und ein paar datensätzen. als anzeigen lassen kann ich schon. ich brächte aber mal ne anleitung wie ich so ne funktionalität wie löschen ändern und hinzufügen von datensätzen in verbindung mit ner gui bewerkstellige. mich würde auch interessieren ob es möglich ist dynamische textfelder und labels zu erzeugen im falle an der db ändert sich mal was(ne spalte kommt hinzu z.B.) oder on man das tablemodell so anpassen kann damit es einigermaßen gut aussieht. vielleicht hat ja einer erfahrung hier und so etwas schon mal gemacht.

mfg


----------



## Bleiglanz (4. Okt 2005)

> ich brächte aber mal ne anleitung wie ich so ne funktionalität wie löschen ändern und hinzufügen von datensätzen in verbindung mit ner gui bewerkstellige.


einfach ausprogrammieren

- datensatz in Bean ablegen

- formularfelder mit "Inhalt" füllen

- usw.




> mich würde auch interessieren ob es möglich ist dynamische textfelder und labels zu erzeugen im falle an der db ändert sich mal was(ne spalte kommt hinzu z.B.) oder on man das tablemodell so anpassen kann damit es einigermaßen gut aussieht. vielleicht hat ja einer erfahrung hier und so etwas schon mal gemacht.


möglichwärs, in der Praxis aber oft nicht durchzuführen: aus den DatenbankMetadaten kommen meistens zu wenige Informationen für eine sinnvolle automatische Erstellung einer GUI

(davon abgesehen hat das noch niemand vollständig durchgeführt, weil der nötige Code schauerlich komplex ist)

eventuell kannst du einen O/R Mapper (z.B. Hibernate) einsetzen, da hält sich der Aufwand bei Änderungen am DB-Schema in Grenzen


----------



## JamesDean (4. Okt 2005)

Danke erstmal...

was meinst du mit in bean ablegen... ?


----------



## Bleiglanz (4. Okt 2005)

na ja, eine Datenbanktabelle Person machst du erstmal zu einer ganz normalen JavaKlasse

Person (mit getID setID usw.)

damit kannst du wenigstens schonmal Code schreiben al la

DB.store(Person p) // insert / update

Person p = DB.loadFromID(33); // nach PK suchen

usw., das wär mal so der Anfang...


----------

